# wieviel cm Fisch pro Tsd. Liter



## G12345W (3. Juli 2007)

Liebe Forumsmitglieder,

wie Ihr aus einem anderen Beitrag von mir wisst, suche ich zur Zeit einen geeigneten Filter für meinen Teich.

Nun werde ich mit diversen Angaben von "Fisch cm" pro 1.000 Liter Wasser
konfroniert.
Die einen sagen max 20 cm, die andern  max. 50 cm und ich habe auch schon gelesen das max 80 cm pro 1000 Liter noch erlaubt ist ( Was ich allerdings nicht glauben kann).

Die ca. Gesamtlänge aller meiner Fische beträgt 455 cm.
Das wären auf 12.000 Liter im Schnitt 26 - 27 cm pro 1000 Liter 

Sind das nun in meinem Fall zu viele Fische oder passt das noch. 

Gibt es hierfür irgendwie eine festgelegete Norm was nun richtig ist.

Im voraus vielen Dank für euere Hilfe

Viele Grüße

Günter


Mein Teich :
Teichgröße

4 x 5 m2 = 20 m2 Wasserfläche 
1,20 m tief
ca 12.000 Liter Inhalt

Fischbesatz:

04 Koi ca 30 cm gross
11 Goldorfen ca 20 cm gross
02 Silberalgenkarpfen ca 20 cm gross
05 Goldfische ca 15 cm gross

Teichbepflanzung ist auch vorhanden


----------



## marc (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: wieviel cm Fisch pro Tsd. Liter*

Hallo Günter!

Also das mit der cm pro 1000l ist so eine Sache.Für Goldis mag das io sein,für Kois aber auf keinen Fall,da gelten 3000l pro Koi,einfach weil diese sehr gross werden!
Vom Besatz her ist dein Teich schon an der Grenze,da auch die Goldorfen und __ Graskarpfen recht gross werden.
Die Litermengen der Filterhersteller kannst du vergessen,die sind immer viel zu hoch.Bei Filtern die für 12000l angeben sind,würde ich sagen die taugen höchstens für die Hälfte.
Am besten bist du wohl beraten dir einen Filter selber zu bauen,dazu findest du hier im Forum ne Menge Infos.

Grüsse Marc


----------



## karsten. (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: wieviel cm Fisch pro Tsd. Liter*

Hallo

die Formeln berücksichtigen nicht die möglichen Variablen von Gartenteichen

die Bepflanzung , das Substrat
die Art und Wirksamkeit der Filterung
die persönlichen Füttergewohnheiten  
die Art des Futters
die Lage und Form des Teiches 
die meist eigentümlich zusammengestellten Fischarten und den sonstigen Besatz

um nur Einige zu nennen

so kann man aber schon sehen ,dass viel zu viele X in der Formel sind 
um eine allgemein gültige Aussage zu treffen .

man sollte genau hinsehen wessen Interessen das jeweilige Statement dient  

im Interesse der Tiere ......
wäre ICH für 1000 l auf 1cm Fisch !

gefiltert und mit Pflanzen

mfG


----------



## karsten. (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: wieviel cm Fisch pro Tsd. Liter*

ich nochmal  


Silber-algen-karpfen   diese Wortschöpfung stammt auch von 
Fischverkäufern   

lasst Euch doch nicht vera....en!


mfG


----------

